# Sulfuric cell pictures



## 608rogerm (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm posting this because I think many beginners struggle with cell designs. I'm in no way trying to state that this is the perfect design.This is just what works best for me.I noticed that after a while my + and - leads were corroding,so I came up with this to keep them away from the fizzing,as well as added strength to the basket(found in another thread here). You can put the rocks around YOUR campfire however you wish.There are a lot of good designs and information here if you use the forum search.(a gold mine in itself!!) I struggled with refining procedures for a couple of years, and it has helped me immensely. If your just beginning,I can"t stress enough to use extreme caution when working with ANY chemicals, no matter how harmless they may seem,taking ALL safety precautions.This is emphasized over and over on this site for good reason. I hope this helps, have fun, and be safe! :mrgreen:


----------



## remb6464 (Sep 25, 2012)

I like your design, impressive. 

I must ask though, why do you have 4 alligator clips instead of 2???

Does 4 distribute the current more efficiently???

Do you use lead or stainless steel for the cathode?

And which electrolyte solution would you recommend?

I hope you don't mind me asking these questions, It's just I can tell you know your stuff.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Geo (Sep 25, 2012)

its hard to tell from the pictures, is the cathode going all the way to the bottom of the cell? it seems a little low to me. if the gold powder builds to the bottom of the cathode and anode, it could short out.


----------

